# Club Discounts



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Where can I find a list of all the people/companies that offer discounts to TT members and the discount rate please?

Cheers Dave


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

clived is in the process of updating it I believe...

L


----------

